# Monteverdi 8th Book of Madrigals translation?



## Faustian (Feb 8, 2015)

So I recently purchased a copy of Monteverdi's 8th Book of Madrigals by Anthony Rooley and the Consort of Musicke, and when it came in the mail yesterday I discovered there was no text or translation included in the booklet!  Now I mean I can _survive_, but I find following along with the lyrics and seeing how words and music are paired gives that extra layer of enjoyment, ya know? So I'm posting this on the off chance that someone has or knows where I could find English translations of these madrigals. Finding the Italian text isn't a problem, but finding a decent translation has been near impossible for me. And google translator isn't quite cutting it to be honest.


----------



## JosefinaHW (Nov 21, 2015)

Faustian said:


> So I recently purchased a copy of Monteverdi's 8th Book of Madrigals by Anthony Rooley and the Consort of Musicke, and when it came in the mail yesterday I discovered there was no text or translation included in the booklet!  Now I mean I can _survive_, but I find following along with the lyrics and seeing how words and music are paired gives that extra layer of enjoyment, ya know? So I'm posting this on the off chance that someone has or knows where I could find English translations of these madrigals. Finding the Italian text isn't a problem, but finding a decent translation has been near impossible for me. And google translator isn't quite cutting it to be honest.


I have just begun to listen to Monteverdi's complete madrigals. So I too have been looking for the Italian text with English translations. The Chandos/Naxos booklets include the parallel texts.

Here is Book VIII:

https://www.chandos.net/chanimages/Booklets/NX3755.pdf


----------



## JosefinaHW (Nov 21, 2015)

Monteverdi Book of Madrigals, Italian and English translations are included in the booklets included in the Naxos recordings of these works.

I will post the links as they exist now, but I will also include the Naxos CD number so that if the links no longer work you will know in which CD to find the texts and parallel English translation.

Book I: Naxos: Early Music, 8.555307, "Claudio Monteverdi, Madrigals Book 1, Delitiae Musicae, Marco Longhini"
https://www.chandos.net/chanimages/Booklets/NA5307.pdf

Book 2: Naxos: Early Music, 8.555308, "Claudio Monteverdi, Madrigals Books 2, Delitiae Musicae, Marco Longhini"
https://www.chandos.net/chanimages/Booklets/NA5308.pdf

Book 3: Ibid, 8.555309 Ibid.
https://www.chandos.net/chanimages/Booklets/NA5309.pdf

Book 4: Ibid, 8.555310, Ibid
https://www.chandos.net/chanimages/Booklets/NA5310.pdf

Book 5: Ibid, 8.555311, Ibid
https://www.chandos.net/chanimages/Booklets/NA5311.pdf

Book 6: Ibid, 2 CDs 8.555312-13, Ibid
https://www.chandos.net/chanimages/Booklets/NA5312.pdf

Book 7: Ibid, 3 CDs 8.555314-16, Ibid
https://www.chandos.net/chanimages/Booklets/NA5314.pdf

Book 8: Ibid, 4 CDs 8.573755-58***, NB the pattern of CD ID has changed
https://www.chandos.net/chanimages/Booklets/NX3755.pdf

Book 9: _Scherzi Musicali_, 8.555318
https://www.chandos.net/chanimages/Booklets/NA5318.pdf


----------

